# Custom Boat Cover



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Who is the go to guy for custom boat covers in the Pensacola area.

Looking for good quality workmanship and for ease of installation and removal.


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

Redish Canvas & Awnings does a great job.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have heard good things about Gulf Breeze Fabrications


----------



## NEEDLE FISH (Mar 4, 2009)

My company fabricates boat covers.I'd beglad to speak with youabout building one for your boat.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

*I will gladly vouch for (NEEDLE FISH) his work, he did an outstanding job on my enclosure on the SNAPPER TRAPPER. Its flawless.*

*He's also done work for several others on the forum (VOO DOO LOUNGE) (X-SHARK) can also vouch for him. First class you wont be disappointed.*


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies I will get up with Needlefish this week.


----------



## Squeeze Play (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anybody know how to get up with needle fish in regards to haver a cover made?


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

I also need a cover made pm'd Needle Fish have not got reply


----------



## FISH ON ! (May 18, 2014)

NEEDLE FISH said:


> My company fabricates boat covers.I'd beglad to speak with youabout building one for your boat.


Needlefish, are you still out there? Need a cover and cushion repair.


----------

